# une mixette



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

Je viens d'écouter dans une vidéo canadienne le mot _mixette _pour parler d'un batteur électrique. On utilise ce mot en Europe aussi ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pas en français de France, du moins ne l'ai-je jamais entendu. On utilise le terme anglais _mixer_, francisé en _mixeur_.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci Piotr.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, un 'mixeur' est soit un robot-mixeur, soit ce qu'en français québécois on appelle un 'mélangeur' ('blender' en anglais). La 'mixette' est pour moi un 'batteur' (à œufs), avec un embout mixeur qui peut se fixer latéralement. Donc j'ai besoin d'un batteur pour monter les œufs en neige.


----------



## Monicaallred

Donc en France, ce qui apparemment se dit _mixette _au Québec peut être appelé _mixer, mixeur, batteur _et_ batteur électrique _?


----------



## Locape

Pas exactement, sur les sites commerciaux, une 'mixette' s'appelle un 'batteur électrique' en FF, ou un 'fouet électrique'. Un 'mixeur', s'il n'est pas un robot-mixeur (avec beaucoup de fonctions), est un 'mélangeur'/'blender', ou alors l'embout qui peut se fixer sur le batteur en enlevant les fouets (2 types de fouets, pour les blancs en neige et pour les crèmes), l'appareil s'appelle alors un 'batteur/mixeur'.
Mixeur (appareil)


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci !

C'est vraiment très compliqué pour un truc tellement simple !


----------



## Locape

C'est simplement parce que certains appareils sont mixtes, ils ont 2 ou plusieurs fonctions, cela prend moins de place dans la cuisine. Du temps de ma mère, le batteur électrique était mono-fonction, ensuite on lui a rajouté un embout mixeur sur le côté. Pour le robot ménager, c'est plus simple, il a le même nom qu'il ait 3 ou 30 fonctions !


----------



## Monicaallred

Alors on pourrait appeler un Moulinex DD121110 un _fouet électrique _?


----------



## Nanon

D'après la photo...




j'appelle ça un _mixeur plongeant_ ou une _tige plongeante. _Ça s'utilise par exemple pour faire de la soupe. Dans certains pays, ce genre de petit robot est appelé _baguette magique_, mais je n'ai pas entendu cela en français ! 

Le _fouet électrique_, ou _batteur électrique_, c'est plutôt ceci : (exemple d'utilisation : battre des blancs en neige)


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci Nanon 
Et si ce _mixeur plongeant _avait des fouets, vous l'appelleriez comment ?


----------



## Nanon

Un _batteur plongeant_... peut-être ? Ou un _fouet électrique_ malgré tout. C'est plutôt l'accessoire (l'embout) qu'on raccorde au moteur électrique qui détermine le choix du nom...
Il paraît qu'on peut aussi dire qu'un mixeur plongeant s'appelle une _girafe_, mais je n'ai, pour ma part, jamais entendu ça .


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci ! Vous avez répondu à ma prochaine question : qu'est-ce qu'un embout ? J'avais compris le contraire, que l'embout était le moteur de chaque appareil. 

Pour le mot _batteur, _on peut l'utiliser aussi pour un fouet conventionnel, qui n'est pas électrique ?


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, pour le fouet manuel ou mécanique, je dis simplement un _fouet_, pas un batteur. Mais on peut battre ou fouetter la crème, les blancs en neige...


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci Nanon.



Locape said:


> Pour le robot ménager, c'est plus simple, il a le même nom qu'il ait 3 ou 30 fonctions !



Le terme _robot ménager _est un synonyme de _robot multifonctions _?


----------



## Locape

Un batteur (ou fouet) électrique qui a 2 fonctions s'appelle 'batteur-mixeur', avec 2 types de fouets (voir post #6) et un embout mixeur (une tige qu'on fixe sur le côté). Un fouet simple (manuel ou mécanique avec une petite manivelle) ne peut pas s'appeler 'électrique' s'il n'a pas de moteur. Et un 'robot multifonctions' est un type de 'robot ménager'.


----------



## Monicaallred

Donc _robot ménager _fait référence à tout type de robot de cuisine ?


----------



## Locape

D'après moi, oui.


----------



## Monicaallred

Nanon said:


> Il paraît qu'on peut aussi dire qu'un mixeur plongeant s'appelle une _girafe_, mais je n'ai, pour ma part, jamais entendu ça .


Cette page atteste l'usage du terme _girafe  _
Drôles de noms pour des ustensiles de cuisine ! - Philandcocuisine

Merci à tous pour les réponses.


----------

